# lexapro/cipralex can cause hair loss?



## idkidkx1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Sooo i just made this account and i m sorry if i m going straight to the point but first i want to say that i ve been going through depersonalization/derealization and anxiety for 2 years, this whole period i had ups and downs, and recently was really kinda bad and i went to a psychiatrist and told him about depersonalization/derealization, anxiety and so on....now the problem is that i m 20 and my hairline started receding since 16/17 i d say, it s not that bad, i m kinda a nw2 going nw3 (on the norwood scale) and i ve been using minoxidil for a year and the hairloss did stopped and i ve grown some of my hair a little more, i ve seen as a side effect that it might happen to 1 in 100 or something but thinking about i think i m that 1 in 100 because at my age there arent many guys with a receding hairline such as mine, both my dad and grandfather were kinda bald(nw4) i ll probably go bald too but i m trying my best to delay it ,at least until i m 30 haha then i ll probably do a hair transplant or accept it who knows (cant do a hair transplant until i m at least 25 ,a surgeon told me) now don t get me wrong dp/dr and anxiety is faar worse than hair loss if i could cure it and have to give up on my hair i would do it 100% but i m not sure that these pills will work because some people dont have much success from their first ssri...and going bald and having anxiety and dp/dr would make me feel much much worse.......has anyone with a receding hairline at such a young age take lexapro/cipralex and have no hair loss (i dont take propecia/finasteride and never will)

I also found a video of this losing his hair from lexapro --> 



 and a few other posts

i m also on xanax 0.5

also my doctor didnt believed me i m having depersonaliation he thinks it s only anxiety, which could be i mean idk, maybe my dp dr is just a symptom of it

life used to be beautiful once but now ..idk... anyway i would really appreciate it if you guys could answer me

i m not a native english speaker haha soo i m seem a bit unclear i m sorry









Thank you all


----------



## khaldiapros (8 mo ago)

Unfortunately, many powerful drugs have a lot of negative side effects. Of course, you can not refuse to take these drugs, so you need to protect your hair. As you know, hair is quite sensitive, and therefore the slightest change in your body can affect your hair. I had problems with my hair, but using this product olaplex duo helped eliminate the problems. This treatment product was recommended to me by my friend, who is several years older than me. He had previously encountered the problem of hair loss.


----------



## PiercedenNiston (4 mo ago)

Hi there! Several potential side effects are associated with Lexapro/Cipralex, and hair loss is one of them. In most cases, the hair loss is temporary and will stop once you stop taking the medication. However, in some rare cases, hair loss may be permanent. If you experience hair loss while taking Lexapro/Cipralex, you must talk to your doctor about it. However, if ceasing the medication is inappropriate, you don't have to worry too much about hair loss as there are many hair transplantation clinics like this one (https://www.novahairtransplantnyc.com/fue-hair-transplant-nyc/). I hope you're doing well. Take care of yourself!


----------

